# دليل المرأة الذكية في حل الخلافات الزوجية



## النهيسى (16 ديسمبر 2009)

دليل المرأة الذكية في حل الخلافات الزوجية
كثيرة هي الخلافات الزوجية.. إنها كالهواء الضروري للحياة! يتعايش الأزواج معها في بيوتهم، تدخل وتخرج معهم، تأكل من صحونهم، يرتدونها مع ملابسهم. صحيح إن بعضها ينام، لكن بعضها الآخر يستيقظ في لحظة غضب، مهدداً ببركان شجار لا يمكن إخماد لهيب حممه بسهولة. كيف يتعامل الأزواج مع هذه الحمم المستعرة أبداً؟ كيف يخمدونها؟ وما هو دور المرأة فيها لاسيما الذكيّة؟ هل لديها "دليل" لحلّ الخلافات الزوجية؟

بينما يعتبر البعض أن الخلافات الزوجية حتميّة وواردة في كل الظروف، يسلّم آخرون بأنها من «بهارات» الحياة المشتركة، تضفي عليها نكهة خاصة وحيوية وعافية. لكن كيف على المرأة الذكية أن تتعامل معها، حتى لا تتحوّل هذه البهارات إلى مرّ وعلقم، فيتغير «طعم» السعادة؟

التحقيق التالي يلقي الضوء على إجابات الزوجين مستعرضاً تجاربهم الواقعية في «إطفاء» الحرائق.


«أنا قلبي دليلي»، تعلنها سارة حداد، مهندسة ديكور متزوجة منذ أربعة أعوام ولديها ولد وحيد، بغنج. «أعرف دواء زوجي حين تصيبه الهستيريا، لأن قلبي يهديني إلى كيفية التصرّف معه». تعلّق ساخرة وتمضي في كلامها «لا يتوقف عن الصراخ في وجهي، إلاّ بعد أن أسلّم له دفة إدارة النقاش، وأتدلل عليه بكلام يهدهد مشاعره». يتلوّن وجه سارة بالاحمرار وهي تضيف: «حبيبي، يا روحي، يا حياتي، معك حق. يكفي أن أتلفظ بهذه العبارات، ليتحوّل إلى حمل وديع».

جنان رجب: لا تصبي زيت المواجهة على نار انفعال زوجك كأسلوب تصفه سارة «بالسحر»، تعترف بأنها اعتادت أن تعتمده في كل خلاف يقوم بينها وبين زوجها، تغمز متابعة: «لا بل أعتمده لأحصل على كل ما أريده. هذا هو طبع زوجي، ينصاع عندما أستدرج عاطفته تجاهي. وفي الحقيقة هو أمر يعجبني أيضاً، لأنني أكره الحدّة والعنف في الحديث، وأؤمن بأن حبنا وعلاقتنا كزوجين، أقوى من أي خلاف مهما كانت أسبابه».

اعتذار
ما ينفع مع امرأة قد لا ينفع مع أخرى، حسب أم خطّار، التي تخبرنا عن تجربتها متحسّرة: «زوجي لا يهدأ، إذا تدللت عليه أو تجاهلته أو حتى بلعت لساني ولم أتفوه بكلمة. مع كل شجار، ينتظر مني أن أعتذر وأعتذر وأعتذر إلى ما لا نهاية، وأبيّن له كم أنا ضعيفة وآيلة للسقوط في الخطأ، وكم هو حكيم وواعٍ. في الواقع يريدني أن أعترف له بصوت عالٍ، وبعد كل شجار، بأنه (سي السيد) المنزّه عن العيوب، حتى لو كان هو المخطئ».

تبتسم أمّ خطّار بصعوبة، تعرب باستسلام: «على الحياة أن تسير. فأنا متزوجة منذ أكثر من عشرة أعوام ولدي ثلاثة أولاد، بت أعرف خصاله جيداً ولم يعد الأمر يضايقني كالسابق».
«المهم أنني أريد تجنّب تضخيم خلافاتنا»، تستطرد: «لست نادمة على أنني لم أغير سلوكي معه منذ البداية، ولا لأنني لم أسع إلى تغييره، أنا مدركة أنه لن يتغيّر، وأنني أريد أن أبقى زوجته».

تطنيش
«التطنيش ثم التطنيش ثم التطنيش، ومن بعده التنازل، لكي تستمرّ الحياة». هذه هي رؤية إيمان السيّد، خبيرة تجميل متزوجة منذ عام ولديها ابنة، في حلّ خلافاتها مع زوجها، توضح: «الحياة تبدأ مع الزواج، ولا تتوقف مطلقاً، ولكننا إذا عملنا من الحبّة قبّة كما يقال، فسنتوقّف عند تعاستنا ونحوّل بيوتنا إلى جهنّم. إذن لماذا كل هذا العناء، وبعض من مشكلاتنا يحلّ بابتسامة، أو بتطييب خاطر أو ربما باعتذار المذنب ومفتعل الشجار؟».

تجد إيمان أن على الزوجين تقع مهمّة إنجاح زواجهما بشكل أو بآخر، «وعملياً أرى أن الخلافات لا تساعد على هذا النجاح. لذا قد يكون من الأجدى أن يحاول الاثنان ترطيب الأجواء، من خلال اعتماد مبدأ التنازل والتهاون، والتغاضي عن أخطاء الآخر مهما كبر حجمها. كما تبقى في المقابل، ثقافة الاعتذار، أساسية لكينونة وديمومة هذا النجاح، ومن دونها يفقد الزواج رونق بياض القلوب». 


http://www.arabnet5.com/news.asp?c=2&id=37360​


----------



## candy shop (17 ديسمبر 2009)

موضوع مهم جداااااااااااااا

وجمبل اووووووووووووى 

شكرااااااااااااااااااا نهيسى 

ربنا يبارك خدمتك الجميله
​


----------



## النهيسى (19 ديسمبر 2009)

candy shop قال:


> موضوع مهم جداااااااااااااا
> 
> وجمبل اووووووووووووى
> 
> ...


*شكرا اختنا الغاليه

مرور جميل

العدرا معاااكم​*


----------

